# 1K Fogger, timer and Fluid $86 @ Party City



## TroyO (Sep 7, 2011)

I just picked one up.. they have a %20 off and free shipping code on the site, so after $6 in taxes it was $86 to my doorstep for:

1 157307 - Gallon Ground Fogger Fog Juice 15.99
1 142002 - Fog Machine Timer 15.99
1 177891 - Fog Machine 1000 with Remote 47.99

($79.99)

Not too bad, I priced a similar set of stuff at Spirit and it was $121


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Sounds like a great deal but I gotta warn ya,....I have 7 of the damned things and I'm lucky to ever get 3 of 'em working at one time. I have followed all the manufacturers rules on use, cleaning and storage and each year I wind up replacing at least 2 units. ( I use 3 for my Haunt ). This year I have even decided that they won't go into storage but will be run at least once a month just to see if I can't keep 'em going for more than one week every year. There are several threads on this forum about care and repair of these things and I recommend that you look them up before you put yours away for the summer. Of course, that's just my opinion and, I could be wrong.


----------



## TroyO (Sep 7, 2011)

I've seen the repair threads... it makes me wonder how much is related to weather and storage where you live.

Some religeously clean and pamper and the units get clogged. Some just leave whatever is in there and get clogged. Some run it dry, some leave it wet.... with similar results. I'm wondering how much is humidity (Or lack thereof) and temparature swings rather than maintenance proceedure.

Anyway, I'm pretty handy and willing to dive in to tinker. I have (2) 400W units I got.... I dunno, 6-7 years ago for 8$ and they have done OK living in the garage so far... they were a little "cloggy" this year but after runung for 30 minutes they seem OK. (I just leave them with whatever is in the tank still there.)

Anyway..... I just thought it was an unusually good deal for a 1K fogger especially since it beats the in-store price by ~$20.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

You could be right. I'll be storing them "wet" this year and giving them a little work out once in a while this year. maybe I can have that kind of luck too.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Biggest thing, don't store the machine or left over fluid anywhere will it will drop below freezing. Cheaper fluid will separate and you will get little stringy thingys that plug up the pump. The better fluid is less likely to do this.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

If it snows here in Los Angeles then, I'll have to call Al Gore and apologize for ever thinking he was an Idiot. On the other hand I have found that the same thing will happen if you store them where the Temp. can reach over 100 degrees as well.


----------

